# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Anfänger! Hilfe und Beratung gesucht.

## l3ullet

Hallo zusammen   :Welcome: , 

wie der Tittel schon sagt bin ich in diesem Bereich absolut neu und deswegen auf einige Antworten bezüglich meiner Fragen angewiesen.
Nach einigen Recheschen bin ich endlich auf ein Bike gestoßen, was mir zusagt (Sender CF 9.0):
Bevor hier gleich das gehate losgeht (kenne das aus anderen Foren), dass ein Anfänger mit so einem Bike nichts zutun haben sollte etc. könnte Ihr gerne den Thread sofort schließen und unnötige Diskussionen somit vermeiden. Danke!
Wie man am Sender erkennt ist dieser recht schlicht gehalten, was ich auch zu schätzen weiß. Allerdings bin ich ein großer Fan von Schwarz/Orange Kombinationen bzw. Schawaz/Gold, was bereits an der Gabel zu sehen ist (nein ich hab mich für das Bike nicht nur aus optischen Gründen entschieden  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Sollte es in dieser Richtung nichts passendes geben, hab ich mir bereits folgendes ausgesucht:
Pedalen: https://www.amazon.de/Reverse-Escape.../dp/B00GJNWU6Y
Eine Goldene Kette wollte ich ebenfals anbringen. Allerdings bin ich da überfragt, was die Auswahl angeht  :Confused: . Weiterhin wollte ich die "goldenen" Parts in der selben Farbe, wie die Gabel halten, was bei den Ketten anscheinend nicht so oft vor kommt (ich meine das Gold der Foxgabel ist "dunkler", als die meisten Goldteile, die man so im Internet findet).
Ich hofe ich konnte meine Vorstellung des Gesamtpackets gut erläutern und würd mich natürlich über Vorschläge und allgemeine Tipps, was das Thema angeht freuen :Thank You!: .

----------


## georg

Ha! Ich kanns nicht lassen, jetzt geht das gehate los: So eine Frage gehört ins Produkte & technik Board nicht ins Allgemeine.  :Big Grin:   :Twisted: 

Wieso sollte ein Anfänger mit so einem Bike nichts zu tun haben?? Antwort: Das Bike ist ein reinrassiger Downhiller. Der Einsatzzweck ist eben Downhill und sonst .. nix. Dann noch die Frage des Geldes: Offensichtlich hast du unbeschränkte Mittel? Oder ist der Thread ein Scherz?

----------


## l3ullet

Das ist keines Wegs ein Scherz meiner seits. Ich habe mich in allen Fahrradshops der Gegend umgesehen (Gütersloh/NRW). Aber keiner hat ein bike, was mir so gut gefallen hat, wie der Sender. 
Ich würde jetzt nicht ausschließen, die ein oder andere Fahrt in der Stadt damit zu machen. Aber selbstverständlich möchte ich früher oder später das bike ausreizen. Allerdings wollte ich, was die Strecken angeht, es erst mal langsam angehen lassen.
Unbeschränkte Mittel würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen  :Big Grin: . Aber je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige, um so mehr Teile finde ich, die ich an den Sender später wechseln würde. Das wiederum aus optischen Gründen wie oben bereits erwähnt. 
Habe mich ebenfals mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt und mich entschloßen die empfohlenen bikes vor Ort zu testen.

----------


## georg

> Aber keiner hat ein bike, was mir so gut gefallen hat, wie der Sender.


 Ist ja auch ein nettes Teil. Aber eben spezialisiert.



> Ich würde jetzt nicht ausschließen, die ein oder andere Fahrt in der Stadt damit zu machen


 hoffentlich mit Bodyguard.  :Big Grin: 



> Unbeschränkte Mittel würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen . Aber je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige, um so mehr Teile finde ich, die ich an den Sender später wechseln würde. Das wiederum aus optischen Gründen wie oben bereits erwähnt.


 Ein Bike um 5000,- als Anfänger hernehmen und dann aus optischen Gründen auch noch Teile zu tauschen ist das was ich als "unbeschränkte Mittel" bezeichne.
Nicht bös sein, aber mit so einer dicken Geldbörse ist es am besten du probierst es einfach aus.



> Habe mich ebenfals mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt und mich entschloßen die empfohlenen bikes vor Ort zu testen.


 Gute Idee.

----------


## l3ullet

Wie gesagt ich bin zwar ein frischling in der Hinsicht aber wenn ich mich hier umsehe... da kommt mir der Sender wie ein Schnäpchen vor. Als was er übrigens auch bei manchen Onlinetests bezeichnet wird.
Apropo Bodyguard, welche Möglichkeiten hat man den, was die Sicherheit angeht? Hab mal was von einem Schloß mit GPS gehört aber macht wenig Sinn, wennn das Teil geknackt wurde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------

